# Something's wrong with my cherry barb.



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

A few days ago, I got 4 cherry barbs. I noticed that the only male had his mouth hanging open. I tried to catch him in my net to see what was wrong, and all of the cherry barbs darted away, and he was easily caught. His mouth looks a little deformed.
Could he have been in a fight??


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Anything is possible, fight, mouth fungus, something stuck in his mouth....do you have a pic?


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

No, our cam doesnt have the right file type for this forum and I don't know how to change it. It does appear that he has something on his mouth, and I'm looking at him away from his school in the corner.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

That's it... He's in my emergency tank Laying on the gravel. His mouth area is a bit white, and I can't sleep here with this poor beautiful cherry barb...
Do you know if my whole tank is in danger?


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

RIP ;(
Thanks for your help though...
Should I be worried about the rest of my tank?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i would def. watch the rest, and at the first sign of anything amiss be prepared to jump into action!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

DotFrog said:


> RIP ;(
> Thanks for your help though...
> Should I be worried about the rest of my tank?


Sorry for your loss, but yes...you should probably be concerned. Not because you may have something in your tank, but because you keep adding and adding. You haven't said, but I bet you planned to replace the male Cherry Barb, when you just added more khulis also? Your tank is 20g...I look at mine everyday and wonder why people buy such a small tank and just want to cram it full. Keep adding like you are and death will become a commom experience for you. Get a bigger tank!


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

The kuhlies take up that much space!?!? I thought they had a very small bio load... What do you sudgest?


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss it can be a very sad thing when you loose a fishy friend if you are planning to put a lot of things in your tank i would suggest to go to a higher size around 55-75 would be a great start 

Good luck


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

Sooo... In a 20 gallon, with these same species, is there any amount of fish I can have w/o upgrading?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm just saying that at the rate you are going you're going to loose more if you don't at least let things settle out. How many fish have you added in the last 2wks?

You have about 18g of water in your tank. Not a whole lot of space or water volume to be pushing it.


----------



## DotFrog (Dec 27, 2011)

This is def. my max, 
This is what I did over the course of 3 wks...
Week 1: 2 cherries
Week 2: 2 cherries
Week 2-3: 2 kuhlies
I was just finishing my stock. So, please tell me, with the fish, filters and stuff in my sig, will I be ok with normal water changes?
(my normal is 4/20 gallons per week)


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

You're fine, but wait longer amounts of time between adding fish. I have 2 silver dollars, 2 khuli loaches,1 bolivian ram, and 3 neon tetras in a 16g, but I added them super slowly and havent had any deaths in months except from the power outage in october. You just need to add slowly. Your stock is fine I think, especially with 2 filters.


----------

